

We Are Googlers - pradeepbheron
http://wearegooglers.blogspot.com/

======
nostrademons
Heh, cute, but confusing, since "Googlers" usually refers to employees of
Google Inc. That's what I thought this would initially be when I saw the
title.

~~~
pradeepbheron
if you use Google in any way, Like: Search, gmail or any Product of Google so
you are a Googler...

------
ditojim
is this for actual googlers, people who like google, or both?

